# Josie's right ear is falling now



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is 13 weeks too soon to worry or should I start taping? Last week both ears were up.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. Give it another month or 2. They go up and down till the dog is through teething.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sure they will go up. Enjoy your puppy. She is cute and attentive.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

It will just be teething issues, once she's finished teething and it still isn't up then worry about taping it.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you!!! I'll give it more time and hopefully they'll go up again 



eddie1976E said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Give it another month or 2. They go up and down till the dog is through teething.





wolfy dog said:


> I am sure they will go up. Enjoy your puppy. She is cute and attentive.





KaiserAus said:


> It will just be teething issues, once she's finished teething and it still isn't up then worry about taping it.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep, perfectly normal. Only worry if she grows another one.


----------



## BHoffman (Dec 25, 2016)

As others have said, perfectly normal. Around the same age my Lexi had one ear that decided to go down after both had been standing up. Lasted about a week and both are standing back up again. She is 16 weeks old now. One of the things you can do to ease your mind is to provide your puppy with toys they can chew on, such as Nyla bones, bully sticks, etc. This will help strengthen the muscles that help the ears stand. Otherwise just enjoy the goofy ear stage it lasts such a short amount of time. Beautiful puppy.

Between each was taken about a week apart, just to give you an idea the difference a couple of weeks can make.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

BHoffman said:


> As others have said, perfectly normal. Around the same age my Lexi had one ear that decided to go down after both had been standing up. Lasted about a week and both are standing back up again. She is 16 weeks old now. One of the things you can do to ease your mind is to provide your puppy with toys they can chew on, such as Nyla bones, bully sticks, etc. This will help strengthen the muscles that help the ears stand. Otherwise just enjoy the goofy ear stage it lasts such a short amount of time. Beautiful puppy.
> 
> Between each was taken about a week apart, just to give you an idea the difference a couple of weeks can make.
> 
> ...



Thank you! This is my first GSD and there is a lot more to having this breed than the beagles and labs I have owned.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

*Don't worry ears will stay up!*

3 months is early to worry about ears....most dogs it takes until 4-5 months( at 6 months I would be concerned). Give your pup lots of chew toys/bully sticks it definitely helps. i remember being worried about my pup when he was that age cause his siblings ears were up a few weeks before mine. In the end my dog as an adult ended up having a pretty thick head and thick solid ears.
I attached a wonky photo of him as a pup for you to check out... I I think he was about 12-18 weeks in these photos)


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wanted to thank everyone for calming my nerves about Josie's ear. It went back up earlier this week and is staying up all the time now.


----------

